# Cats and enneagram



## Hayden (Jul 26, 2012)

Do different cats have individual personalities that can be fitted into the same categories and you can for humans?


----------



## Alysaria (Jul 7, 2009)

A personality test is a self-assessment. A cat cannot take the test. Cats have traits of temperament, but it would be nearly impossible to accurately identify all of them and type an animal without an incredibly advanced means of communication and understanding on both sides.


----------



## chicklit (Feb 28, 2014)

Alysaria said:


> A personality test is a self-assessment. A cat cannot take the test. Cats have traits of temperament, but it would be nearly impossible to accurately identify all of them and type an animal without an incredibly advanced means of communication and understanding on both sides.


Who cares, it's fun.

My cat is some kind of 2, either sexual or sp. Thinks he's a prince, wants to be taken care of 24/7 and is way too proud. Brings me mice every day and expects me to love and appreciate him for that. (He's great, though.) I also think he's Ne-dom, maybe ENTP.

Cat's personalities aren't as complex as human's, obviously. But it's amusing to observe them and find human characteristics in them.


----------



## Alysaria (Jul 7, 2009)

chicklit said:


> Who cares, it's fun.
> 
> My cat is some kind of 2, either sexual or sp. Thinks he's a prince, wants to be taken care of 24/7 and is way too proud. Brings me mice every day and expects me to love and appreciate him for that. (He's great, though.) I also think he's Ne-dom, maybe ENTP.
> 
> Cat's personalities aren't as complex as human's, obviously. But it's amusing to observe them and find human characteristics in them.


I don't want to spoil anyone's fun! Oh no! 

My cats all have personalities, but I wouldn't have the first clue how to define them. 

I have a primadonna, one that is friendly and talkative, one that is dumb as a box of rocks and terrified of her own shadow, and one that has only one true love: food.


----------



## chicklit (Feb 28, 2014)

Alysaria said:


> I have a primadonna,


sexual 2 or 4


Alysaria said:


> one that is friendly and talkative,


"talkative" roud:


> one that is dumb as a box of rocks and terrified of her own shadow,


Those cats are the best.


> and one that has only one true love: food.


Sp 9. :tongue:


----------



## enneathusiast (Dec 15, 2012)

There's an older book on the Enneagram entitled _The Enneagram Cats of Muir Beach_. I haven't read it. But it sounds like it may be a fun read for you.

I do think our pets have unique personalities but I also think we project a lot of motives, feelings, thoughts, etc. onto them that are not accurate (but it's just something people like to do - we like to think of them as our furry human friends).


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

they're in the withdrawn triad; another common place--the reactive triad--if you're a dog that just won't quit, or a person that tries to put clothes on them.


----------



## JustBob31459 (Apr 7, 2014)

Alysaria said:


> A personality test is a self-assessment. A cat cannot take the test. Cats have traits of temperament, but it would be nearly impossible to accurately identify all of them and type an animal without an incredibly advanced means of communication and understanding on both sides.


Answering the difficulty of assessing it does not answer the possibility.


----------



## JoanCrawford (Sep 27, 2012)

My cat is ESTP, enneagram 7.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

handbanana was an isfj and a 9
clark is an enfp and 7
valentino intj / 5
heidegger intp / 6
blackjack was an istp / 7
kitty was an istj / 6w5
and so on..


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen (Oct 29, 2013)

Well, my own cat is either 8w9 or 6w5, in my opinion. Possibly 6w7.

She was _really_ territorial for some time (although I think as she gets more used to newcomers such as the dog she's starting to mellow out), and the veterinarian we see no longer lets us board her because she claw and scratch at the vets. She's nice to almost all humans, though--even gregarious, for a cat. It's just when you're one of the ones to stick sharp things in her that she doesn't like you. Or if you're a dog or other cat.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

Technically? No, is silly, don't do it.

For fun? My cat is a total phobic 6 sp/sx. Like, no question. Her MBTI confuses me; maybe ISxJ? She's a very habit-oriented cat.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Our calico fits the 2w3 sp subtype, I think. She's quite a baby, and fond of attention. =P Then her son is a very phobic 6 I would say.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

if I were a cat, i'd be a 4w3 sx/so..all flamboyant melancholic...part aloof...part desperate to rub up against folks...practically farting chanel no. 5 and shakin' my lil cat booty to symphonic goth metal... vicious marshmallow inside out...faking my own suicide...to hopefully attract a rescuer...reveling in my own diva-dom..eventually starving to death to make some obscure point about not being a sell-out or some shit. tragedy would be my second...or first name. 

in a haughty despondent slut mood:











about sums it up.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Cosmic Orgasm said:


> if I were a cat, i'd be a 4w3 sx/so..all flamboyant melancholic...part aloof...part desperate to rub up against folks...practically farting chanel no. 5 and shakin' my lil cat booty to symphonic goth metal... vicious marshmallow inside out...faking my own suicide...to hopefully attract a rescuer...reveling in my own diva-dom..eventually starving to death to make some obscure point about not being a sell-out or some shit. tragicat indeedy.
> in a haughty melancholy slut mood...
> 
> 
> ...


Wait. I don't think that's a thing cats actually do.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Nonsense said:


> Wait. I don't think that's a thing cats actually do.


well my special snowflake narcissist cat incarnation would.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Cosmic Orgasm said:


> well my special snowflake narcissist cat incarnation would.


Doesn't sound like authentic cat behavior though. u_u


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Nonsense said:


> Doesn't sound like authentic cat behavior though. u_u


not sure if she'd appreciate that slight. but ok. if misunderstanding others makes you feel better...


----------



## StaceofBass (Jul 1, 2012)

My cat, Kiara, is afraid of everything, but me. I'm seriously the only person she trusts and even if I make a sudden noise or sudden unexpected movement, she might flinch or jump a few feet with her fur standing on end. I've never met a more anxious kitty. I'd say phobic 6w5 for her.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Cosmic Orgasm said:


> not sure if she'd appreciate that slight. but ok. if misunderstanding others makes you feel better...


Well, if I was a cat I would _totally _be a sadistic type ATE cat, so. :kitteh:


----------



## HighClassSavage (Nov 29, 2012)

Don't have a cat but I swear my friend's cat is an 8. He's been poisoned, hit by a car, lost for several weeks and came back fucked up. He gets into fights with other neighborhood cats frequently. Any time another cat comes onto the lawn, he hisses at them and they run scared. He picks on my friend's other, meek as fuck cat, any time it's in his presence. He loves being pet but he'll fucking swipe your ass the moment he's had enough. Not to mention the motherfucker is as fat as Garfield. Seriously, I love this fucking cat lmao.


----------



## HellCat (Jan 17, 2013)

I would say my main cat, the one my friends call my jealous little husband is a cp6w5 with an 8 fix. 


My vet says he is bigger than her dog, hes an attention whore who clings to me and men have brought him offerings before to get on my good side. He loves pringles, italian food, tomatoes, yogurt.. we share every meal except items cats cannot eat. He even digs into my veggie subs. 


I think he is a Thinker, He used to outsmart me when I was working, lost in my head, by jiggling the front door knob to make me think someone was on the enclosed porch and get out to watch squirrels.

We've been together thirteen yrs. I got him as my graduation gift.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hayden said:


> Do different cats have individual personalities that can be fitted into the same categories and you can for humans?


I think one can observe temperaments in individual cats as long as one doesn't go so far as to anthropomorphize them.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

I think animals are easier to type because they don't lie to themselves like humans do. At least ennea anyway. Kind of hard to figure out cognitive functions in something you can't talk to. And are there seriously any J animals? Pretty sure they all don't give a fuck what's happening around them. They're pretty well adjusted to chaos.


----------



## braided pain (Jul 6, 2012)

I think my Wilbur was a Two. Total diva! Thought she was queen of the house. (She was, too.) 

****** is a cp Six. Took him _forever_ to trust me, always hissed and scratched and bit. But once he figured out I wasn't going to hurt him he became the most loyal of all, even though he still hates everyone else. Caught him hissing at the gas man this winter, heh.

Sparky is a Nine, I think. He just doesn't care about anything, except maybe food time. So laid back, he'll let you pick him up and move him to sweep around him.


----------



## Hayden (Jul 26, 2012)

enneathusiast said:


> There's an older book on the Enneagram entitled _The Enneagram Cats of Muir Beach_. I haven't read it. But it sounds like it may be a fun read for you.
> 
> I do think our pets have unique personalities but I also think we project a lot of motives, feelings, thoughts, etc. onto them that are not accurate (but it's just something people like to do - we like to think of them as our furry human friends).


Thanks I will check it out


----------



## Hayden (Jul 26, 2012)

enneathusiast said:


> There's an older book on the Enneagram entitled _The Enneagram Cats of Muir Beach_. I haven't read it. But it sounds like it may be a fun read for you.
> 
> I do think our pets have unique personalities but I also think we project a lot of motives, feelings, thoughts, etc. onto them that are not accurate (but it's just something people like to do - we like to think of them as our furry human friends).


Do you think that we can read their facial expressions to any extent?


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

Jo Jo is an ISTP type 8w9
Always bringing dead rodents to the door (sometimes not dead!), attacks my feet when he is hungry. He is usually outside snoozing in a sunny place in the grass. Is somewhat of a snuggly cat (when he wants to be pet), comes and goes as he pleases. He's huge and fluffy.



Did I take it too far?


----------



## Hayden (Jul 26, 2012)

MelanieM said:


> Jo Jo is an ISTP type 8w9
> Always bringing dead rodents to the door (sometimes not dead!), attacks my feet when he is hungry. He is usually outside snoozing in a sunny place in the grass. Is somewhat of a snuggly cat (when he wants to be pet), comes and goes as he pleases. He's huge and fluffy.
> 
> 
> ...


No that's great thank you.


----------



## enneathusiast (Dec 15, 2012)

Hayden said:


> Do you think that we can read their facial expressions to any extent?


Sure. They're just cues we learn to read and give meaning to. But we may sometimes read them the same as if they're human expressions - which might mean reading something into it that's not there, something projected from us.

This thread has gotten me thinking what if we approached our understanding of the Enneagram starting from typing our pets? It sure would simplify the whole system by reducing out those things that are specifically human - overly complex thinking and self-aware creatures that we are. Perhaps it might start with the triune brain or something like that.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Babies go through brain wiring to read faces early on so essentially if you expose babies to cats faces enough they can learn the system just like they learn humans.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Gentleman Bastard said:


> Don't have a cat but I swear my friend's cat is an 8. He's been poisoned, hit by a car, lost for several weeks and came back fucked up. He gets into fights with other neighborhood cats frequently. Any time another cat comes onto the lawn, he hisses at them and they run scared. He picks on my friend's other, meek as fuck cat, any time it's in his presence. He loves being pet but he'll fucking swipe your ass the moment he's had enough. Not to mention the motherfucker is as fat as Garfield. Seriously, I love this fucking cat lmao.


Awwwhh.. :3
There was a stray like that near an apartment that I used to live in. He was more like a force of nature than a cat. And I stg he understood me. I told him to follow me up the steps, then wait at the door while I got him some food - and he totally did. He'd come up and eat sometimes but that didn't stop him from slaying all the squirrels in the area. 

I named him chupacabra. He was huuuuugeee, and all muscle.


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

Stelliferous said:


> Babies go through brain wiring to read faces early on so essentially if you expose babies to cats faces enough they can learn the system just like they learn humans.


No way! My cat has very few facial expressions, most of the time it's just smug.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

MelanieM said:


> No way! My cat has very few facial expressions, most of the time it's just smug.


Says you! You don't have a baby brain so you don't know! lol jk. Cats are mostly in one mood and that is IDGAF mood. Sometimes it changes when they want attention or food or something though.. minutely (mostly in their eyes).


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Gabriel INFJ 6 :kitteh:


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

Surreal Snake said:


> Gabriel INFJ 6 :kitteh:


Is she a neurotic but kind and wise kitty that listens to your problems without interrupting and understands? 



Neurotic cats are kind of fun.


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Well, I'm going to talk about dogs.

Toby is possibly a 728 or something. He's a true freespirit. He's disobedient and playful. He does what he wants. He doesn't respond to his name. He's got some bravado. He's also very jealous. He wants the attention, without giving any. He escaped and after 6 months he came back. He wants to leave us again; he's impulsive. He's also very adorable. He gets away with anything. He's very active too.

Tory is possibly a 268/628 or similar. She's very needy, even cloying. She has some issues around being abandonned. But she isn't a pushover. She reacts if you annoy her. She can bite. She's very loyal. We picked her up on the street and we adopted her. So she's really tough. She survived for so long; she's not going to give up. And still she's very affectionate.

Mickey was a so-469 or similar. He was very deppressive and accomodating. He felt lonely but he couldn't coexist with other dogs. He was grumpy but couldn't defend himself. When Toby lived with him, he bullied him and caused him a lot of distress. He almost died of stress. We needed to separate them and we gave him preference over Toby, so we placed Toby somewhere else. I always felt we never really treated him well for some reason. I feel guilty for not being able to give him all the necessary. I always felt inadequate with him. He was also very placid. He was a good dog, obedient but with a difficult temper. Here's a picture of him. He looks contemplative.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

MelanieM said:


> Is she a neurotic but kind and wise kitty that listens to your problems without interrupting and understands?
> 
> 
> 
> Neurotic cats are kind of fun.


I used to think he was a four but he is a bit neurotic(like me hehe). He is very loyal and loving. He howls sometimes out of nowhere. I think he is a 649 if I had to give him da numbas. He is a mystical creature too.


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

Surreal Snake said:


> I used to think he was a four but he is a bit neurotic(like me hehe). He is very loyal and loving. He howls sometimes out of nowhere. I think he is a 649 if I had to give him da numbas. He is a mystical creature too.



That's my tritype!...well 694, I'm a more self-absorbed moody but goofy version of your cat. Not an INFJ


----------



## HighClassSavage (Nov 29, 2012)

This is totally off-topic, but has anyone ever put tape over a cat's eyes to completely obscure their vision? It's one thing where cats are far more fucking retarded then dogs lmao. You see, a dog will just sit there and calmly scratch off the piece of tape. Problem solved. Cats, on the other hand, are all like "OMG, DA WORLD BE GONE. WHAT DO?!" and start slowly walking backwards until their backs hit an object. Seriously one of the fucking funniest things to watch lmao.


----------

